# Asian Hair Highlights



## LindaVo (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey everyone. I've recently been wanting to lighten some parts of my hair, and kind of do an ombre type of style but more like Ciara's ombre when she had it, like this: 



I am Vietnamese and I would say my hair is the darkest shade of brown at my roots and the ends are a little lighter because of sun exposure and what-not. I can't capture it in pictures though, lol. My hair is long, about down to my waist, and VERY, EXTREMELY THICK, which amazes me sometimes because I lose so much hair when I shower and brush it, lol. Anyways, I wanted to ask what the best lightening techniques are to get her hair because I don't necessarily want to bleach it unless I have to because I've done that before and it actually wasn't _that _damaging. 

I've thought about Dark and Lovely because somebody told me at one time that it would work on my hair, but I've been speculating it since my hair is not as coarse as someone of African-American descent, though my hair is very dark. Any tips?


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 7, 2013)

Her hair looks really pretty! I am not sure about colors but I am sure some of our darker beauties can give you some tips.


----------

